# Massey 1130



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Is a MF 1130 a pretty good tractor? I have my eye on one, for 125 hp the guy is asking a ridiculously low price for it and it would be a good way to get some big hp cheap, for when I can upgrade to a discbine. I really don't like to get tractors this old but if I"m mainly just using it for mowing and if I could get it for $25/hp that's a pretty good deal. Even if I had to sink $5k in repairs it'd still be a nice deal.

Not sure how easy it is to find parts. But the tractor itself isn't in bad shape for its age.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mechanically a pretty decent tractor but don't have much of a cab.

Got some age on them they were made in the 60's

I don't think parts are a issue,still a lot of them around here.My independent mechanic specializes in that era and the 1xx5 masseys.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My default has been to hold out for my grandpa's 4430 which has always been a shedded tractor and has been sitting there for 20 years. It's in good shape, just more money. I don't like the idea of disc mowing without a cab, or some type of protection behind the operator's station.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty old series for Massey, the 1xx5 series are getting old too but a better tractor and sell cheap nowdays. Here a 1130 would be a $1000 at a farm auction.


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

The transmission is only six speeds. 3 plus a high and low in each gear. In my experience, you would be wishing for another gear cause one is too slow and the other is too fast.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> I don't like the idea of disc mowing without a cab, or some type of protection behind the operator's station.


For some odd reason, I believe you are thinking correctly. 

Larry


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> My default has been to hold out for my grandpa's 4430 which has always been a shedded tractor and has been sitting there for 20 years. It's in good shape, just more money. I don't like the idea of disc mowing without a cab, or some type of protection behind the operator's station.


In the last 5 or so years I have taken out a right door and in another whack a right rear window.......$1000 out of pocket, 2007 tractor. I now have metal shields to protect glass WHICH PROTECTED ME ON THE REAR WINDOW WHACK. I saw it hit before the glass shattered and it would have been right in the temple. Probably wouldn't have survived that whack, about a 3" rock.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

r82230 said:


> For some odd reason, I believe you are thinking correctly.
> 
> Larry


Yeah I can't undo seeing that picture you had posted which is why I think that.

I've moved off this, it's just too old and I need to stick to the plan.


----------

